# Mail me demande constamment d'ajouter mon mot de passe?



## Secretely (17 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, auparavant, j'utilisais mon adresse gmail avec mail et je n'avais pas de problèmes.  Depuis quelques jours, je me suis débarassé de mon adresse gmail pour n'utiliser que mon adresse hotmail et depuis, mail ne cesse de me demander plusieurs fois par jour d'entrer mon mot de passe.

Que dois-je faire pour régler ce problème?


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Peut être une petite recherche dans les fils déjà existants, en bas à gauche de cette page (par ex. celui ci).
Il me semble avoir lu que dans certains cas, augmenter le temps entre deux relèves (passer par ex. à 15 minutes) peut aider.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie, et de son fonctionnement. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## Secretely (18 Avril 2011)

Ça fait un petit bout que je n'ai pas reçu d'avertissement pour que j'ajoute mon mot de passe mais un autre problème surgit.

J'avais une adresse gmail enregistrée dans mail et je venais de créer une adresse live.com que j'ai aussi ajouté.  J'ai supprimé l'adresse gmail pour ne conserver que l'adresse live.com mais maintenant je ne peux plus envoyer de courriels car les fenêtres suivantes apparaissent.

Maudit que c'est compliqué Mail comparativement à Gmail, vous ne trouvez pas?


----------



## Secretely (18 Avril 2011)

Personne ne peut m'aider?


----------



## edd72 (18 Avril 2011)

C'est quoi cette adresse @live.ca??


----------



## Secretely (18 Avril 2011)

C'est mon adresse courriel qui finit par live.ca.  J'ai supprimé le reste pour ne pas recevoir plein de courriels


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

En somme, que ce soit par :

1 - @hotmail.com
2 - @windowslive.ch
3 - @live.com (ca ... fr ... ch ... it ... )

on subit toujours, les coupures propres à Microsoft. Il ne faut pas oublier, que le moteur MSN est toujours présent.

Une des meilleures parades, c'est d'espacer la relève des courriels à 15 mn
Sinon en faisant passer, tous ses courriels par Gmail, on évite ces désagréments.


----------



## ziommm (18 Avril 2011)

Je rencontre également ce problème avec ma boite hotmail, et pourtant Mail a toujours été configuré à 15 min d'intervalle entre chaque relève.

Une chose est sûre, c'est Microsoft qui est en cause, pas le mac.

Et c'est vraiment aléatoire, des fois je n'ai rien en 2 semaines de temps, et puis ça peut arriver 10 fois sur une journée.

J'aimerais bien tout faire passer sur ma Gmail, mais ça voudrait dire changer mes abonnements sur une bonne centaine de sites et forums en tout genre, ainsi que prévenir tous mes contacts, un boulot d'une semaine à plein temps quoi. 
Et puis il y a certains comptes, comme chez blizzard, qu'on ne peut pas changer.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2011)

ziommm a dit:


> Je rencontre également ce problème avec ma boite hotmail, et pourtant Mail a toujours été configuré à 15 min d'intervalle entre chaque relève.
> 
> Une chose est sûre, c'est Microsoft qui est en cause, pas le mac.
> 
> ...



Pas besoin de changer ses abonnements, seulement dévier les courriels hotmail vers son adresse Gmail


----------



## ziommm (18 Avril 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> Pas besoin de changer ses abonnements, seulement dévier les courriels hotmail vers son adresse Gmail



Bonne idée, je n'y avais pas pensé.

Malheureusement, ça ne marche pas, enfin pas pour l'instant. Les deux méthodes de vérification (code et url de vérification) me retournent que les serveurs Gmail ne sont pas disponibles .

Je réessaierai plus tard, merci pour le tuyau en tout cas .


----------



## Secretely (18 Avril 2011)

Donc si j'ai bien compris, vous me suggérez de regarder mes courriels live.ca via mon compte gmail plutôt qu'avec Mail?  Je ne suis pas certain si j'ai bien compris.

Merci tout le monde pour votre aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h09 ----------

Petite question.  Est-ce que les cases que j'ai remplies ont été bien remplies?  Si la réponse est non, que dois-je indiquer svp?


----------



## edd72 (18 Avril 2011)

Non, l'idée là (je crois), c'est que GMail relève la boite Live, et que la boite GMail soit configurée dans Mail.


----------



## Secretely (18 Avril 2011)

Mais si je ne me sers plus de mon adresse gmail?


----------



## Secretely (19 Avril 2011)

Personne ne peut m'aider?  Je ne peux même plus envoyer de courriels via Mail.


----------



## Secretely (19 Avril 2011)

Personne ne connait l'origine du problème?


----------



## edd72 (19 Avril 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Personne ne connait l'origine du problème?



Si, l'origine du problème est là 

Tu disais vouloir te servir de ton @Gmail. Maintenant, non?En relevant ton courrier Live avec ton compte Gmail, tu peux migrer en douceur, tu recevras tous tes messages. Et tu peux même configurer le reply-to sur ton adresse Live (mais bon l'intérêt est limité).

Sinon, tu contactes le support de Microsoft pour régler ton problème de Live.


----------



## Secretely (20 Avril 2011)

Merci mais j'aimerais bien réutiliser Mail uniquement avec mon adresse live.ca.  Mais à chaque fois que j'essaye d'envoyer un courriel, une fenêtre apparait avec le texte qui apparait dans les deux images que j'ai posté plus tôt.  C'est vraiment désagréable car je commençais à vraiment aimer Mail.


----------



## subsole (20 Avril 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Merci mais j'aimerais bien réutiliser Mail uniquement avec mon adresse live.ca.  Mais à chaque fois que j'essaye d'envoyer un courriel, une fenêtre apparait avec le texte qui apparait dans les deux images que j'ai posté plus tôt.  C'est vraiment désagréable car je commençais à vraiment aimer Mail.



Bonjour,
Je n'utilise pas HotMail, peut être qu'il faudrait activer l'authentification du SMTP.
Sur ta capture, l'authentification du SMTP est sur "_aucune_" .


----------



## Secretely (20 Avril 2011)

Et comment je fais ça svp?


----------



## subsole (20 Avril 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Et comment je fais ça svp?



Je suppose que lorsque tu en es là:







Dans "Authentification", tente de choisir _"Mot de passe"_ à la place de _"aucune"_ dans le menu déroulant.


----------



## Secretely (20 Avril 2011)

Ahhhhhhh, je pense que ça fonctionne à présent.  Merci beaucoup subsole


----------



## subsole (20 Avril 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Ahhhhhhh


Si tu n'es pas une belle brune  ou une blonde fade mais à forte poitrine, je te demande de te calmer illico.


----------



## Secretely (20 Avril 2011)

Bon, merde ça fait deux fois en dix minutes que Mail me demande de taper le mot de passe de mon compte même si j'ai bien cliquer la case; conserver ce mot de passe dans mon trousseau.  Qu'est-ce que je dois faire svp pour régler ce problème?

C'était trop beau pour être vrai!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Bon, merde ça fait deux fois en dix minutes que Mail me demande de taper le mot de passe de mon compte même si j'ai bien cliquer la case; conserver ce mot de passe dans mon trousseau.  Qu'est-ce que je dois faire svp pour régler ce problème?
> 
> C'était trop beau pour être vrai!



Supprimer le compte qui foire, quitter Mail, redémarrer le Mac, refaire le compte en y mettant les bons paramètres, cela devrait jouer ...



> Paramètres Hotmail dans Mail
> 
> Voici les informations vous permettant de configurer votre compte sur votre client de messagerie préféré :
> 
> ...


----------



## Secretely (20 Avril 2011)

Je n'y comprends absolument rien à votre explication   Je ne suis pas très compétent en informatique donc est-ce que ce serait possible de m'expliquer étape par étape, page par page svp?

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Je n'y comprends absolument rien à votre explication   Je ne suis pas très compétent en informatique donc est-ce que ce serait possible de m'expliquer étape par étape, page par page svp?
> 
> Merci à l'avance!



On imprime ce que j'ai mis, on relis, et exécute ce qu'on lit pas-à-pas ... moteur


----------



## ziommm (20 Avril 2011)

Tient et juste à titre informatif, lorsque Mail me demandait mon MDP, je ne le retapait pas (je venais juste d'acheter mon mac quand le problème est survenu, et je me méfiait du phishing ^^), je cliquait sur "Annuler", et puis dans mail : clic droit sur le compte Hotmail, puis "connecter", et ça marche.


----------



## subsole (20 Avril 2011)

ziommm a dit:


> Tient et juste à titre informatif, lorsque Mail me demandait mon MDP, je ne le retapait pas (je venais juste d'acheter mon mac quand le problème est survenu, et je me méfiait du phishing ^^), je cliquait sur "Annuler", et puis dans mail : clic droit sur le compte Hotmail, puis "connecter", et ça marche.



Je plussois, et aussi  passe la relève du courrier minimum toutes les 15 minutes. 
Mail => Préférences => Générale, "Relever le courrier" dans menu déroulant, choisir toutes les 15 minutes.


----------



## ziommm (20 Avril 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Je plussois, et aussi  passe la relève du courrier minimum toutes les 15 minutes.
> Mail => Préférences => Générale, "Relever le courrier" dans menu déroulant, choisir toutes les 15 minutes.



Déjà fait, depuis le début en fait j'ai toujours mis 15 minutes entre relèves, mais apparement ça ne règle pas le problème.


----------



## Secretely (21 Avril 2011)

Le problème persiste toujours.  Si ça continue, je retournerai avec Gmail et je délaisserai Mail pour de bon.


----------



## subsole (21 Avril 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Le problème persiste toujour



Lequel ? Le problème de SMTP ou la demande de MDP ?
Si c'est le MDP, quel est le message/demande exact de Mail ?


----------



## Secretely (21 Avril 2011)

Je parle du fait que Mail me demande régulièrement d'entrer mon mot de passe et ça commence à ma taper sur les nerfs.


----------



## subsole (21 Avril 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Je parle du fait que Mail me demande régulièrement d'entrer mon mot de passe et ça commence à ma taper sur les nerfs.


Oui :sleep:


subsole a dit:


> Lequel ? Le problème de SMTP ou la demande de MDP ?
> Si c'est le MDP, quel est le message exact de Mail ?


Alors?


----------



## Secretely (21 Avril 2011)

Je n'ai aucune idée c'est quoi le MDP car je n'y connais rien et je vous posterai le message lorsque je le verrai la prochaine fois.


----------



## subsole (21 Avril 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Je n'ai aucune idée c'est quoi le MDP car je n'y connais rien et je vous posterai le message lorsque je le verrai la prochaine fois.


:rateau: Clique sur le bouton relever dans Mail, puisque il te demande ton _MDP = mot de passe_, à chaque fois, tu devrais avoir le message.


----------



## Secretely (21 Avril 2011)

Je viens de le faire mais il ne me demande pas mon mot de passe à chaque fois.  C'est de temps en temps, parfois plusieurs fois par heure sans que je touche à Mail.


----------



## subsole (21 Avril 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Je viens de le faire mais il ne me demande pas mon mot de passe à chaque fois.  C'est de temps en temps, parfois plusieurs fois par heure sans que je touche à Mail.



C'est la preuve que ça ne vient pas de Mail, mais des serveurs Hotmail.


----------



## Secretely (21 Avril 2011)

T'es sérieux?


----------



## ziommm (21 Avril 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> T'es sérieux?



On en a déjà parlé plus haut, tout y est dit, faut lire le sujet hein .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> T'es sérieux?



Il est sérieux ...
Refaire son compte peut aider ...
Par contre on ne peut rien contre les plantées de : MSN, alias Hotmail, alias WindowsLive 
(on changera pas cela avec un nouveau nom)


----------



## subsole (21 Avril 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Le problème persiste toujours.  Si ça continue, je retournerai avec Gmail et je délaisserai Mail pour de bon.



Et on sera bien puni. 



Sérieusement, tu sais que l'on peut configurer Mail pour recevoir directement ses emails depuis Gmail ?
_
Gmail dispose d'un accès POP qui vous permet de recevoir vos mails directement sur votre client mail favori. Pour pouvoir l'utiliser, vous devez d'abord l'activer :&#8232;Connectez-vous à votre compte.&#8232;Cliquez sur "Paramètres" en haut de la page.&#8232;Cliquez sur "Transfert et POP".&#8232;Sélectionnez "Activer le protocole POP pour tous les messages" ou "Activer le protocole POP uniquement pour les messages reçus à partir de maintenant".&#8232;Choisissez l'action à appliquer aux messages Gmail après y avoir accédé à l'aide du protocole POP.&#8232;Ensuite, rendez-vous sur votre client mail et configurez-le.&#8232;_
Voici les informations nécessaires à Mail :
- Informations POP
pop.gmail.com
Utilise SSL : Oui
Port: 995

- Informations SMTP
smtp.Gmail.com
Utilise une Authentification : Oui
Utilise SSL : Oui
Port: 465 ou 587
Nom du compte
Votre nom d'utilisateur (incluant "@gmail.com")


----------



## Secretely (21 Avril 2011)

Bon, Mail vient de me redemander d'entrer mon mot de passe.  J'ai fait une capture d'écran pour vous montrer.  Qu'en dites-vous?


----------



## Secretely (22 Avril 2011)

Bizarre, ta fenêtre n'est pas exactement comme la mienne.

Depuis environ deux jours, Mail ne reçoit plus aucun courriel.  Je peux en envoyer mais je ne reçois plus rien.  Merde, je suis découragé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h10 ----------

Bon, je recommence à zéro avec une adresse courriel bidon que je viens de créer.  Voici des captures d'images de ce que je vois.





Maintenant, j'écris quoi aux cases type de compte, description et serveur de réception?


----------



## Secretely (22 Avril 2011)

Personne n'a d'idée?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2011)

Imprime ce qui suit, compare et corrige bien les paramètres, c'est le seul chemin ... (1) hotmail = @live.com ... sinon > @live.ca ... @live.com est l'adresse centrale qui renvoie vers ta boite. En plus il faudrait voir l'autre vue de ce compte 



> Paramètres Hotmail (1) dans Mail
> 
> Voici les informations vous permettant de configurer votre compte sur votre client de messagerie préféré :
> 
> ...


----------



## Secretely (23 Avril 2011)

Merci mais comme je suis néophyte avec tous ces termes je met quoi dans les espaces description et serveur de réception?


----------



## subsole (24 Avril 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Merci mais comme je suis néophyte avec tous ces termes je met quoi dans les espaces description et serveur de réception?



Bon, voilà la marche à suivre, tu affines avec les paramètres donnés par chailleran6.

Ouvre Mail,  =>  Préférences,  => Compte", clique sur +. 
Ensuite, remplis comme ça: 
Nom COMPLET: Tonprénom TONNOM 
Adresse électronique:*l'adressedetoncomptehotmail*(exemple@hotmail (ou live).fr (ou com) 
Mot de passe : ton mot de passe hotmail 
Ensuite, clique sur "_Continuer_" :
Type du compte: POP 
Description: Cequetuveux 
Serveur de réception: pop3.live.com 
Nom d'utilisateur: ton email hotmail (exemple@hotmail (ou live).fr (ou com) 
Mot de passe: ton mot de passe hotmail 
Clique sur "_Continuer_" 
Utilisé SSL: OUI 
Tu fais continuer (tu ne touches pas à l'authentification) 
Description: cequetuveux 
Serveur d'envoi: smtp.live.com 
N'utiliser que ce serveur: OUI 
Activer l'authentification : NON 
 Clique sur Continuer 
SSL: OUI 
Authentification : aucune  (Clique Continuer) 
Se connecter à ce Compte: OUI 
Clique sur Créer.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2011)

*Attention*, si tu relèves *d'autres boites* (comptes) aux lettres avec Mail, il ne faut pas activer :



> Description: cequetuveux
> Serveur d'envoi: smtp.live.com
> N'utiliser que ce serveur: OUI = NON dans ce cas
> Activer l'authentification : NON
> Clique sur Continuer


----------



## subsole (24 Avril 2011)

chailleran6 a dit:


> *Attention*, si tu relèves *d'autres boites* (comptes) aux lettres avec Mail, il ne faut pas activer :



Arrête de compliquer. 
Lorsqu'un type se noie, on ne lui demande pas si l'eau est bonne.


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Avril 2011)

Je viens mettre mon grain de sel car j'ai aussi ce problème de demande de mot de passe.
Je précise que ce problème n'est pas nouveau. Je ne l'avais jamais eu avant que je change de FAI. Après être passé d'Orange à Free, le problème s'est manifesté de façon erratique, et uniquement au lancement de Mail. Mais il y aussi eu des révisions de Mac OS.

Je précise que j'utilise 5 comptes mail chez Free, et que la demande du mot de passe ne se manifeste pas systématiquement pour chaque compte, mais sur un, parfois deux, rarement davantage. Lorsqu'il se manifeste, il affecte tantôt un compte, tantôt un autre. J'ai aussi remarqué que, en ce moment, le compte le plus souvent affecté est un compte où je reçois les messages de Mac G, que ce soit les messages d'abonnement, ou les messages privés.

Il n'est pas question de cocher le mode SSL. Free n'apprécie pas du tout.
L'intervalle de relevé du courrier n'a pas la moindre action.

En bref, je fais avec puisque ça ne se passe qu'au lancement, même si ça me pose un autre problème qu'on peut qualifier de dommage collatéral. Dans des circonstances particulières, j'utilise le démarrage et l'arrêt automatique de mon iMac. Au démarrage, Mail est lancé. La demande de mot de passe est alors formulée. Tant qu'elle n'est pas satisfaite, l'extinction automatique ne peut pas s'effectuer.

En ce qui concerne le phénomène lui-même, j'ai tendance à attribuer cela au FAI, peut-être pour des raisons de sécurité. En effet, le phénomène se produit toujours au premier relevé de courrier qui suit le lancement de Mail, pas lors des suivants, qu'ils soient automatiques ou manuels. Tout se passe comme si le FAI voulait vérifier que le mot de passe qu'on lui a transmis automatiquement, et valide, avait besoin d'être confirmé. À moins que ce soit Mail qui n'envoie pas une bonne réponse.


----------



## Secretely (24 Avril 2011)

Bon, j'ai entré toutes les données que vous m'avez mentionné mais je n'arrive toujours pas à recevoir de courriels.  Il y a un petit icône triangulaire à côté de ma boîte de réception qui apparait.  Le voici sur cette capture d'écran.  Que dois-je faire à présent?





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h08 ----------

Finalement, je réussis à envoyer des courriels de mon compte Mail (live.ca) vers mon compte Gmail.  Ça ne prend que quelques secondes pour que mon courriel se rende vers ma boîte Gmail.  Par contre, quand je fais le contraire et que je poste un courriel de mon compte Gmail vers mon compte live.ca sur Mail ça prend au moins dix minutes.

Quel est le problème?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> Bon, j'ai entré toutes les données que vous m'avez mentionné mais je n'arrive toujours pas à recevoir de courriels.  Il y a un petit icône triangulaire à côté de ma boîte de réception qui apparait.  Le voici sur cette capture d'écran.  Que dois-je faire à présent? (1)
> 
> Finalement, je réussis à envoyer des courriels de mon compte Mail (live.ca) vers mon compte Gmail.  Ça ne prend que quelques secondes pour que mon courriel se rende vers ma boîte Gmail.  Par contre, quand je fais le contraire et que je poste un courriel de mon compte Gmail vers mon compte live.ca sur Mail ça prend au moins dix minutes. (2)
> 
> Quel est le problème?



(1) à mon avis il faut régler la réception sur 5 voir 15 mn d'intervalle 

(2) Le problème reste entier, à cause de la surcharge des services (Windows Live ... ((MSN ... Hotmail ... Live) ... à part cela, on peut aller lire ses courriels sur www.hotmail.com , pour autant qu'on ait coché l'option "garder une copie sur le serveur"

on peut également le faire par www.gmail.com


----------



## Secretely (25 Avril 2011)

J'ai réglé la réception sur 15 minutes et tout allait bien durant les dernières heures mais là je veux envoyer un courriel et voici ce qui est écrit;



> Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur xxxxxx@live.ca
> 
> L'envoi du contenu du message au serveur a échoué.
> 
> Sélectionner un serveur denvoi différent dans le liste ci-dessous ou cliquez sur Essayer plus tard pour laisser le message dans votre boîte denvoi jusquà ce quil puisse être envoyé.



Pourquoi ça fonctionne à certains moments et pas à d'autres?  En plus, je n'ai absolument rien touché depuis les dernières heures.  Je suis dépassé et je commence à être complètement écoeuré de Mail ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> J'ai réglé la réception sur 15 minutes et tout allait bien durant les dernières heures mais là je veux envoyer un courriel et voici ce qui est écrit;
> 
> Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur xxxxxx@live.ca
> 
> Pourquoi ça fonctionne à certains moments et pas à d'autres?  En plus, je n'ai absolument rien touché depuis les dernières heures.  Je suis dépassé et je commence à être complètement écoeuré de Mail ...




Que tu sois en @live.ca ou en @live.fr c'est pour ton adresse à toi
Par contre le serveur doit être en : > *smtp@live.com*

en tous les cas c'est cela qui doit clocher


----------



## Secretely (25 Avril 2011)

Ok depuis hier soir tout semble fonctionner mais ce matin je me suis aperçu que ce ne sont pas tous les courriels provenant d'une même adresse que Mail est allé chercher.  Pourquoi?  Pourtant, ils sont tous présents dans ma boîte Gmail mais quand je regarde dans Mail, il n'y a qu'un courriel sur les trois que j'aurais dû recevoir et pourtant ces courriels proviennent du même expéditeur.


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Avril 2011)

Concernant la version du problème dans mon cas, j'ai essayé une "solution" qui fonctionne de façon satisfaisante (pour le moment).

Dans la fenêtre où le mot de passe est demandé, il y a une case à cocher pour placer, éventuellement, le mot de passe saisi dans le trousseau de clés. Je n'avais jamais coché cette case puisque j'avais vérifié auparavant que le mot de passe demandé était bien dans le trousseau de clé.

J'ai donc coché la case lors de la dernière demande, hier soir, à tout hasard, lorsque j'ai lancé Mail une dernière fois. Le résultat est que je n'ai plus de demande aujourd'hui.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2011)

Le mieux serait de nous mettre un Screen des trois volets, des paramètres de ce fameux compte


----------

